
Ask HN: What words are on your Twitter “mute list”? - badRNG
I use Twitter to keep up with infosec news, some of my hobbies, and current events to an extent. When using Twitter, I feel like it&#x27;s always hyper polemic discussions, and conspiracy theorists &amp; bigots invading every space I try to be politically absent from.<p>I want to construct a word list that won&#x27;t completely knock out my ability to keep up with current events while also not having to endure arguments about the validity of some marginalized group.<p>This is primarily for my mental health, I just can&#x27;t stand immediately being bombarded with intense conflict in every single space I try to participate in.
======
verdverm
Anything related to blockchain

Maybe build a bot that only pulls certain words, handles, users, ...?

More of a "pass" query than a mute list

------
wad3g
[https://gist.github.com/IanColdwater/88b3341a7c4c0cf71c73ac5...](https://gist.github.com/IanColdwater/88b3341a7c4c0cf71c73ac56f9bd36ec)

------
l1ghthouse
Anything related to trump

